# NJ/PA Majors



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

So is anyone going to attend at North Branch Park, 355 Milltown Rd. Bridgewater, NJ

Thursday September 3rd
*Big Apple Sporting Society*
Event No: 2015623802
Competed Last Year: 49
18-18-(5-6)-2

Friday September 4th
*Tuxedo Park Kennel Club*
Event No: 2015041301
Competed Last Year: 41
10-19-(7-5)-0

Saturday September 5th
*Garden State Golden Retriever Club*
Event No: 2015007602
Competed Last Year: 75
20-34-(8-9)-4

Saturday September 5th
*Somerset Hills Kennel Club*
Event No: 2015041802
Competed Last Year: 73
23-33-(8-8)-1

Sunday September 6th
*Westchester Kennel Club*
Event No: 2015042901
Competed Last Year: 48
11-24-(7-6)-0


then in PA at Macungie Memorial Park, Route 100 Macungie, PA

Thursday September 10th 
*Pocono Mountain Kennel Club, Inc.*
Event No: 2015043701
Competed Last Year: 19
4-9-(6-0)-0

Friday September 11
*Pocono Mountain Kennel Club, Inc.*
Event No: 2015043702
Competed Last Year: 18
3-10-(5-0)-0

Saturday September 12th
*Lehigh Valley Kennel Club, Inc.*
Event No: 2015043903
Competed Last Year: 26
5-13-(6-2)-0

Sunday September 12th
*Berks County Kennel Club, Inc.*
Event No: 2015044801
Competed Last Year: 26
5-13-(6-2)-0


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I am probably going Saturday Sept 5th to the Garden State Speciality.. Right now with just my 19 month old bitch and my 4 yr old spayed bitch (may have my daughter Eva do the pee wee competition with her). My 9 month old boy and girl are way out of coat to go.

Not sure about the PA one..


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> I am probably going Saturday Sept 5th to the Garden State Speciality.. Right now with just my 19 month old bitch and my 4 yr old spayed bitch (may have my daughter Eva do the pee wee competition with her).


See you there.

I'm doing both on shows on Saturday the 5th, the the single show on Sunday the 6th.

The PA one. I am off that Thursday and Sunday from work.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes if I didnt have to work I was thinking of doing the Thursday Big Apple Sporting one ..and with it being a holiday weekend I am trying not to get caught in traffic. I am only doing the Pm speciality show just in case that does happen!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I've vended at the Bridgewater shows the past two years. The first year sales were GREAT, last year, it sucked. So even though this year's judging panel is very good, I won't be going.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh darn.,was hoping to see you Anney!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

*Sunday September 6th
Westchester Kennel Club
Event No: 2015042901
Competed Last Year: 48
11-24-(7-6)-0
***This show also will offer any dog entered in the show to have a free CGC Test ****


----------

